
What Seven Years of Source Code for Flickr.com Looks Like (video) - duck
http://gizmodo.com/5542882/what-seven-years-of-source-code-for-flickrcom-looks-like
======
pook
Beautiful.

It reminds me of <http://demos.thejit.org/example/rgraph/example1/>

Edit: also, [http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/03/16/visualising-the-
hask...](http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/03/16/visualising-the-haskell-
universe/)

